# emergency hermaid crab in problem



## hamidz (Jan 28, 2008)

one o my hermaid crab has come out of its shell and is not going in although there are many shells lying there what can i do to save it


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Check your water quality first and foremost.... then add more shells of different sizes, all larger than the crab and his last shell. 

What kind of crab is it? What else is in the tank? 

Once we know better what's going on in the tank, we'll be better able to help you. When you test water, we'll need to know ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, and calcium levels. Please don't use the strip tests, they are very inaccurate and won't tell us anything useful. Liquid kits are the best. If you need to take water to the LFS, ask them to please write down what kind of kits they used and exact numbers for the results. Not all stores will do this unless you ask for it, and "its fine" is not an acceptable or useful answer. "Just fine" actually tells us nothing.


----------



## hamidz (Jan 28, 2008)

*hermit crab*

i have done 2 tests which i have but 2 days back i did a partial water change and my tests after change were nitrite >0.3 ph was 8.4 gravity was 1.23 rest of the tests i dont have empty shells i have lots of them


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If you have enough empty shells then the only other possible answers are in those test results. When keeping a saltwater tank, you'll always want to have ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, and calcium available. Without them *all* there is no way to know what is happening in the water. All of these things can have very harsh effects on the animals and the environment you've created. Just one of those levels alone, if it's off, could mean life and death for any/all of your animals... 

Without those other results, there isn't anything more anyone can do to help you.
If you get them, please feel free to come back and ask for more help... we're always here!


----------

